# People food that is ok for our babies to eat?



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know for myself I sometimes like to give my babies people food (ie carrots)... Is this ok for me to give them? Are Veggies good for them like they are for people? Whats a nono to feed them?
thanks 
Jenelle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carrots are OK. Just be careful if you give them raw that you use small pieces so they won't choke... even better, steam the carrots a little so they'll be soft.

Here's info from the ASCPA Web site: 
http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...apcc_poisonsafe

Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet 
- Alcoholic beverages 
- Avocado 
- Chocolate (all forms) 
- Coffee (all forms) 
- Fatty foods
- Macadamia nuts 
- Moldy or spoiled foods 
- Onions, onion powder 
- Raisins and grapes 
- Salt 
- Yeast dough 
- Garlic 
- Products sweetened with xylitol 

Here's another link from Drs. Foster & Smith:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1030


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Carrots are OK. Just be careful if you give them raw that you use small pieces so they won't choke... even better, steam the carrots a little so they'll be soft.
> 
> Here's info from the ASCPA Web site:
> http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...apcc_poisonsafe
> ...


 I saw a post on another site that someone wrote about their dog LOVING grapes. I cringed, then replied to her post about the grapes and then was told to mind my own business because if her dog loves them they are fine for her.

OK THEN!
hehehe takes all kinds.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet
> - Alcoholic beverages[/B]



I guess I'll be drinking alone then.
















I give raw baby carrots, boiled chicken (that I cook just for them every Sunday) 
a variety of dog foods (all "whole" "natural" types) and bottled water.
I have not chosen (at this point) to introduce table foods. 
(though I'm positive they'd be down for that)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=272073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cary....just make sure you are not drinking out of the dogs dish.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie loves frozen yogurt. Gets a lick of my ice cream cones at the Dairy Queen. LOVES green beans, cooked or frozen, carrots, green peas, tiny bits of apple, ice cubes, small bits of peaches. He will take you down for cheese (especially mozerrella) and bits of steak. Gotta be careful with the beef. Too much gives him diarrhea. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup's top ten list of people food are as follows:
1. Peanut Butter
2. Peanut Butter-flavored food
3. Peanut Butter covered spoons
4. Peanut Butter filled jars

and heck, she could have a top 100 list including peanut buttery things...

5. Cheerios (extra points for the vanilla yogurt ones)
6. Carrots
7. Broccoli (bleeeechhhhhh!)
8. Gerber Graduates Veggie Puffs (Sweet Potato, please!)
9. Turkey-lurkey!
10. Frozen watermelon cubes in the summertime.

And occasionally, a cookie snatched from the coffee table. She doesnt ever EAT it, she just plays with it, and buries it under the table. 

ann marie and the "margaritas are yummy too" buttercup


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a list i found, a few of them have reasons why they can't eat them too.


*Grapes and Raisins*: Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill a dog. 

*Onions*: Onions destroy red blood cells and can cause anemia. 

*Chocolate*: Chocolate can cause seizures, coma and death. Baker’s chocolate is the most dangerous. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated, but it is still dangerous. 

*Coffee, Coffee grounds, tea and tea bags*: Drinks/foods containing caffeine cause many of the same symptoms chocolate causes. 

*Macadamia Nuts*: Macadamia nuts can cause weakness, muscle tremor and paralysis. 

*Cooked Animal fat and fried foods*: Excessive fat can cause pancreatitis. 

*Cooked Bones*: Cooked Bones can splinter and damage a dog’s internal organs. 

*Tomatoes*: Tomatoes can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias. Tomatoe plants and the most toxic, but tomatoes themselves are also unsafe. 

*Avocados*: The fruit, pit and plant are all toxic. They can cause difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen and heart. 

*Nutmeg*: Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death. 

*Apples, Cherries, Peaches and similar fruit*: The seeds of these fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Unlike humans, dogs do not know to stop eating at the core/pit and easily ingest them. 

*Salt*: Excessive salt intake can cause kidney problems.

*Mushrooms*:

*Raw Salmon*:



felicity and 'but that's all the yummy stuff' mishkin


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Human food my guys get:

Carrots
Sweet Potatoes
Potatoes
Cheerios
Chickpeas (from the can)
Cheese (tiny bit and only for special training sessions or grooming)

Thats all they get on a regular basis, they sometimes get tiny bites of what I am eating, but it's rare. Although Wilson loves loves loves tortilla chips!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Felicity, 
Thanks for your reply. I always give Duff a tiny chunk of avocado. No more nature's mayo for him!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aww Fenway loves apple....but I don't give him the core. too bad it is no good. I think I have given him avacado before too

thanks for posting the reasons to not give them the foods, Felicity.

I have also heard garlic is bad, but I'm not sure why


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

thank you everyone for informing me about this important stuff!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad i could help







i think with the fruits, they can eat them, just not the seeds because that's the section that contains cyanide.

i was actually told you couldn't feed dogs potato but i found out they can eat cooked mashed potato today so i guess mishkin can have that now lol

the reason they can't eat mushrooms is because certain species cause mushroom toxicity in dogs, i'm sure some are fine for them but i'm not sure that it's easy to tell which one's.

at least they can eat yoghurt and cottage cheese lol, Mishkin would be really upset if that was taken away.



felicity



Garlic is only dangerous in large doses.


*Onion and garlic poisoning*


Onions and garlic are other dangerous food ingredients that cause sickness in dogs, cats and also livestock. Onions and garlic contain the toxic ingredient thiosulphate. Onions are more of a danger.

Pets affected by onion toxicity will develop haemolytic anaemia, where the pet’s red blood cells burst while circulating in its body. 

At first, pets affected by onion poisoning show gastroenteritis with vomiting and diarrhoea. They will show no interest in food and will be dull and weak. The red pigment from the burst blood cells appears in an affected animal’s urine and it becomes breathless. The breathlessness occurs because the red blood cells that carry oxygen through the body are reduced in number.

The poisoning occurs a few days after the pet has eaten the onion. All forms of onion can be a problem including dehydrated onions, raw onions, cooked onions and table scraps containing cooked onions and/or garlic. Left over pizza, Chinese dishes and commercial baby food containing onion, sometimes fed as a supplement to young pets, can cause illness.

Onion poisoning can occur with a single ingestion of large quantities or with repeated meals containing small amounts of onion. A single meal of 600 to 800 grams of raw onion can be dangerous whereas a ten-kilogram dog, fed 150 grams of onion for several days, is also likely to develop anaemia. The condition improves once the dog is prevented from eating any further onion

While garlic also contains the toxic ingredient thiosulphate, it seems that garlic is less toxic and large amounts would need to be eaten to cause illness.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Here's a list i found, a few of them have reasons why they can't eat them too.
> 
> 
> *Grapes and Raisins*: Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill a dog.
> ...


 *Felicity, thank you so much for posting this. A timely reminder with the holidays coming.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=272277
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it helped









i didn't think of the holidays...especially Christmas...going to to have to watch Mishkin lol, my family have no idea that dogs can't eat certain foods...even when you tell them i still catch them doing it sometimes...family huh?











felicity and 'that's why i like Christmas' mishkin


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Now see... I always thought it was a no-no to give dogs people food. I'm wrong in that thinking? I just have to be careful as to what to give them? I was told my new puppy's favorite foods are scrambled eggs with cheese, Honey Nut Cheerios and Rotissery Chicken! LOL My husbands first reaction was that this dog will be the most spoiled dog in our town. haha

This forum has been such a great help!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Felicity, I printed out a copy...........these are good to know!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG how scary =( I very occasionally gave Nick frozen grapes and green peas when his mouth is hurting him for teething. He never ate the grapes but he loves to kill them cause they bleed when he sticks em (hehe)

I guess all he gets is peas now! Thank you so much for telling me!!

He likes when I make apple pies because I let him play with the apple peels. No seeds there though, so that's probably safe?

I think that's all the people food Nick has ever seen in his life. I didn't want him to become a table beggar. (His tummy is a little delicate anyway.)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

broccoli in large doses is bad also. so i just dont give them broccoli or garlic.

my dogs LOVE pesto pasta, mashed potatoes, steak (of course, i like it too) and when we go out to eat, we give them some of it too. 

so far its been convenient to have them on a homecooked diet because if we go out for a long time, and its time for their dinner or lunch, and we dont have food with us---we'll just get them a plain chicken sandwich or a plain cheeseburger. 



just so you know, if you feed something new---do it in a small amount because their body needs to react to it. and if you grind up the veggies for your dog, that'd be best because its easier for them to digest and absorb the nutrients. 

have fun giving your dogs new treats!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Mushrooms what do they do 
Bella fines them in the yard and I try to take them away but sometimes I know she eats one


----------

